# Bodies-the Exhibition (*graphic*)



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

I just took some of my anatomy and physiology students into manhattan sat. to see this exhibition. I was SO disappointed about the fact that EVERY single male in the exhibition had the skin taken off of his penis. Now, it didn't bother me when the rest of the skin was taken off of his whole body (to show muscle structure, etc.), then obviously, it would make sense that penile skin would be removed also, but some of the bodies had their skin still on, but the penile skin was removed, showing the glans penis (head). At the very last exhibition room, there was a man, all skin still on whole body, and I think it looked like they had _pushed his foreskin back_ to expose the glans. I couldn't believe me eyes, so I said something to my SIL, who went on the trip with me (she's from Moscow, Russia). We were discussing how these bodies mostly came from Asia and Europe, so I know they weren't circumcised originally, and this is a German Anatomist who created the exhibition, so did they change things? because this particular show was for America? All of a sudden this guy (about early thirties, like me) comes up to me and says, kindof with a mad tone, "yeah, I want my foreskin back, dammit, it was stolen from me at birth and now it's gone forever!" I say, "you could always restore







", He's like, "I don't need all of those weights and shit hanging off of me..." (like he had looked into restoration already). I felt bad for him.
Anyway, then to top it off, there was a display on penile cancer, and it says (I wrote it down, but lost it), something like, "more common in uncircumcised males, but with proper hygeine is almsot completely preventable" or some such nonsense. I can't believe they had the NERVE to say that, but not say (for the breast cancer display), "more common in unmasectomized breasts". I mean really... This is suppose to be a NATURAL display, teaching about the natural body... and then they call it an "uncircumcised penis"...and spew so-called "facts" about being "uncircumcised". I'm SO writing a letter!!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw this exhibit in Boston, and while I noticed a lot of the men were circed, there was one man that was definitely intact (and the skin was not pushed back). It was the man that had been sliced/cross sectioned, don't know if it was the same exhibit (edit: duh, obviously not as you are in Manhattan).
I didn't get to read all the exhibit stuff (cranky baby and an absolutely wall-to-wall packed room) so I missed the bit about penile cancer.







:

Most of the art on the walls showed intact penises, at least.


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

Nope, NO intact penises... NONE! I think that's weird, because these bodies mostly come from Europe and Asia, so I thought. I was VERY disappointed in an exhibit on the "natural" human body, and they most certainly did not have "natural" penises.


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

Is it "Bodies" or is it "Bodyworlds"? They're two different exhibitions.

"Bodies" gets its bodies from China.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I saw Bodyworlds. They were intact!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

OK, this makes more sense. I thought they were all the same exhibition. I think it's "Bodyworlds" that's european (that anatomist from germany started it). I saw Bodies, and most of the males were Asian (although, don't Asians remain intact?)


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah, my bad for reading incomprehension.







I saw Bodyworlds.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I went to see Bodies the Exhibition at Mosi and I would say that I thought the same thing....to me it looked like ALL of the foreskins had been pushed back on the shaft. I wondered if it may have had to do with the way that they plasticize the tissues....or there is the more cynic part of me that says they did this only as they were catering to an "American Public". Even the anatomical samples had no labeling even of the foreskin as a part.







:

I wrote about it in the suggestions/opinions part at the end of the exhibition. I saw it the first weekend it opened.

I really got the feel that a whole host of americans would prefer to just ignore the existance of the foreskin at all....and would prefer to stay completely ignorant of what functions it serves and what they may have missed out on knowing.







:

Mosi also has a "human machine" exhibit (pretty old) where the male form which is depicted in the video is CLEARLY showing a circumcised penis. That is just flat out so wrong. That scientists are even trying to represent genital modifications to the human body as normal and natural simply to coincide with their personal beliefs....so very wrong. As a scientist it makes me lose faith.







:


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

:


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got back from the Bodyworlds 3 exibit and they were all circumcised.







:

In the movie (The Human Body) we saw at the IMAX afterwards though, all the babies were intact.









Just thought I'd share....ever since seeing this thread a few months ago, I was jealous because I had never even heard of such an exibit, but amazingly it came right here to AZ just last month!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

What is the medium of the art, or is it mixed? I'm trying to picture this









I remember an anatomy poster in one of my classes showing a CIRCed man. I wondered if they would display a poster of a woman with obviously augmented breasts.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

Now I think I'm going to have to go back to london because I had seen alot of 'nude statues there' but I don't ever recall seeing a intact statue there except maybe in a painting I think I recall some intact men - was in the natural history of museum in london.

I have to check out this naked statue down here @ the Western Heritage Center - to see if they have the natural intact status etc!


----------



## jee'smom (Mar 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacyann21* 
What is the medium of the art, or is it mixed? I'm trying to picture this









I remember an anatomy poster in one of my classes showing a CIRCed man. I wondered if they would display a poster of a woman with obviously augmented breasts.

I'm not sure if you were serious or not, but if you were: They are real bodies that are "plastinized". It's a process a german guy came up with that uses chemicals to get into even the cellular level, so you're looking at a real dead body, but completely preserved, and then positioned in interesting, but respectful ways. I have a problem looking at dead people (except at funerals), but it didn't bother me. It was very interesting, because I'm an Anatomy and Physiology teacher and have finally gotten to see WHERE things truly are in the human body in relation to each other. But, like my original thread mentioned, all of the guys were circumcised, or a few had obviously pushed back foreskins, and I think it's b/c it was made for an american audience. So sad.


----------

